# booked IELTS Academic instead of General



## AustraliaDreams (Sep 29, 2012)

I have accidentally booked IELTS Academic .
Could some please let me know if I need to change it General or Academic is valid


----------



## espresso (Nov 2, 2012)

Hi AustraliaDreams, 

DIAC Migration Booklet 6 says: 



> Unless you are required to do otherwise by your assessing authority you *only need* to take the general training test.


The reading and writing modules differ between academic and general IELTS, the listening and speaking modules are identical. Both tests are accepted by DIAC although you only have to take the academic test for certain occupations. 

It's fine, we also took the academic IELTS. 

All the best, 
Monika


----------



## thewall (Jul 5, 2012)

i scored higher in GT than AT, specially in Reading but then Writing i found AT easier


----------



## Trijunction (Jan 8, 2013)

If you still want to sit only for General, you can call British Council or IDP Australia to change to the other. 

I had personal experience. British Council does that free of cost, with same test date. 
But hurry up if you want to switch over as slots may get occupied..


----------



## varuni (May 22, 2012)

AustraliaDreams said:


> I have accidentally booked IELTS Academic .
> Could some please let me know if I need to change it General or Academic is valid




If slots are available you can ask for Academic to GT shift and they will oblige in most cases. Both IDP and BC will show-off a little bit but will agree...

However, Academic is considered more difficult than General. Or to phrase it differently, Academic tests the ability of person w.r.t proficiency of language to undertake studies in a foreign country where medium of instruction is English. Hence it includes, bars/graphs etc. and its interpretation.

Also, in writing the topics are a bit advanced in Academic than General. 
For Eg:
A General Topic - More general like - Kids should be given regular exercise. What is your opinion?
A Academic Topic - Little complex - Difference between Talent and Skill.

The scoring system for Academic and General are different with higher bands for Academic even for lower scores. Check the band calculator:
The IELTS Band Score Calculator

The difference in band will be useful for adding points to score. 

Hope this helps!


----------



## akhil_devraj (Nov 18, 2013)

Does anyone knows whether DIBP accepts IELTS Academic scores ? I have exactly 60 points applied for EOI recently waiting for invitation, plugged in my academic scores & proceeding further. My hunt is on - does received a successful Visa with IELTS academic scores in the last one year 2013 -2014 . Kindly, please post your views & opinons here - Thanks & Regards


----------



## rahulreshu (Aug 11, 2013)

akhil_devraj said:


> Does anyone knows whether DIBP accepts IELTS Academic scores ? I have exactly 60 points applied for EOI recently waiting for invitation, plugged in my academic scores & proceeding further. My hunt is on - does received a successful Visa with IELTS academic scores in the last one year 2013 -2014 . Kindly, please post your views & opinons here - Thanks & Regards


I gave IELTS Academic and had no issues. Details in signature.


----------



## Alnaibii (Jul 18, 2013)

Academic is accepted, no need to worry.


----------



## bhawna chawla (Jan 29, 2018)

by mistake i have filled form for GT .How can I change by module from GT to academic


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bhawna chawla said:


> by mistake i have filled form for GT .How can I change by module from GT to academic


Why do you want to change ?
Where will you submit the scores ?

Cheers


----------



## bhawna chawla (Jan 29, 2018)

i want to apply for masters in canada


----------



## NB (Mar 29, 2017)

bhawna chawla said:


> i want to apply for masters in canada


Please post your query in the Canada chapter of the Expat forum

You have by mistake,posted in the Australian forum

Cheers


----------

